# buried or underground dog house?



## Philphine (Nov 4, 2009)

compleat left field idea i got while i was digging out dirt for a pond.

while i was piling up the dirt for some reason i kinda wished i had stuck a dogloo i have under it. i'm thinking natural insulation.

in fact, i have two dogloos (got them cheap and was or still am considering having two dogs). i'm thinking it would be interesting to connect them to a larger common dome and make a mound of the whole thing.

the two things i'm wondering are, since dogloos come with a detachable base, i'm thinking i'd need to permanently seal the base to the top to prevent seepage into the dogloos. also i'd probaly need to be able to access the main dome somehow to clean it out or worst case senario, how dogs get sick and crawl into a space like that and die. not to mention how would i make the main dome.

so...? does it sound crazy?


----------



## travelover (Nov 5, 2009)

Your dogs need a warm, dry and clean place to sleep. If you wouldn't sleep there, I don't think it is a humane place for the dogs, either.


----------



## Philphine (Nov 6, 2009)

if i didn't care about it being clean and dry, i wouldn't have asked about how to keep it clean and dry.


----------



## travelover (Nov 6, 2009)

I get the intent of the earth insulation, but if buried, I doubt that you can keep it dry in there and provide enough access to keep it clean so you don't have fleas and ticks breeding in the bedding material.

Maybe you could build an insulated structure above ground.

About midway here are guidelines for dog houses:

Do You Chain Your Dog? | The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you wouldn't want to seal it so that interior fluids could seep out. I think the only issue like you stated would be you access to sick animals. I would also worry about other animals attempting to get in it. But your dog should take care of that. Give it a try and post picks. Also I think you would have to figure out some sort of ramp system that wouldn't collapse. Good Luck


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea, I'm going to say that this sounds pretty crazy.

Why not just insulate an above-ground doghouse?

Is there any particular reason that you're considering putting live dogs underground or was this just a morbid flash of creativity?


----------



## Philphine (Nov 11, 2009)

i just like the idea. people build underground houses for themselves, why not a dog?

i've backburnered it though. i picked up a skylight at a flea market over the weekend. i'm thinking a bolted down (sealed) exposed door in a center section. light and access. maybe set the whole setup on a layer of gravel or cinderblocks so the floor is above regular ground level. i'll just let the idea develope as ideas and usable materials come to me.

 the idea came to me, but i realised it needed more thinking than just burying the doghouse. and i just thought on a forum like this, someone might have tried it.


----------



## Magichefx (Nov 15, 2010)

Philphine, I don't know what everyone's problem is. Has no one heard of a dog den? Dogs naturally will dig holes in the earth to lay in and even burrow out holes in the earth for their den. Lot's of people build underground dog dens for their dogs. I'm planning on building one for my dog. It's a great idea and there are plenty of examples all over the internet for building one that will keep your dog dry, cool in the summer and comfortable in the winter. Lining the bed with wood chips are said to be a natural way to deter fleas and ticks. Also a lot of pests like ticks don't like the cold and will actually leave your pet for warmer temperatures, so a cool dry place in the summer or during the winter months, an underground dog den is great for your dog. In addition there are several prefab dog dens on the market and they are usually reasonably priced with in $200 to $500 dollars. You install them yourself. There is a hatch at the top that is out of the ground and you plant grass around the soil so that the hatch is all you see. They are designed so that you can easily get a vacuum or mop to clean out the den. Some also have an access panel that looks like a manhole cover you simply unseal and remove to clean out the den. The way they are designed, they're really not suppose to get water inside. And if you see them online, you'll see what I mean when I say you can totally see the resemblance of a den you might see in nature. I'm building mine with a packed gravel, then concrete floor down about 3 feet under ground with concrete blocks for the four walls, then a wooden structure with a roof and ventilation and a doggy door that to the outside world will look like any other dog house, but my dog will be able to move to the lower level for coolness in the summer and more comfortable climate in the winter. Philphine, as you can tell I am very passionate about this project. I first thought it sounded a little nuts, it was my moms idea and after some checking online I found it wasn't so nuts after all. And I've noticed my dog LOVES crawling through a crawl space under my house and into a drain under the street, so I think he will approve of the underground dog den. I would however advise you to not try the underground igloo idea. The plastic will break down in time and could cave in on your best friend. And it will be hard to keep it from leaking between the bottom and body of the igloo. I would either go with my plan or buy one of the prefabs. Wishing you and your best friend the very best, Brendon


----------



## Philphine (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks. i haven't compleatly given up on the idea, i just need to let it fester in my head some. as stated, i got the skylight for possible access, and i'd already read about the cinderblocks or gravel under whatever i'd do for help in drainage. i'm thinking maybe a pond liner the covers whatever i try under the layer of earth. the actual main den is still the most fuzzy.

actually the thing that could keep it from never happening is i've played with so many backyard projects i'd have to figure out where it could go.


----------



## gmicken (Nov 17, 2010)

I would check with the local building inspector, I live in Maryland and the frost line is at 32" below grade. I would be worried about the cold below grade. A house underground has heat and normally stays around 55 degrees. I built a dog house for my dog years ago. Made it out of 2x6, walls,floor and roof.Insatlled a dog door. It had blue foam insulation in every area I could get it. I put pegboard on the inside walls and put a remote for my house thermometer inside to keep an eye on the inside temp. When it would get to the low 40's the dog house would get to 41. Needless to say,the dog stayed in for the winter. If I had to do it over again, I would install electric heap pads under the rubber floor pad.


----------

